# 250.94



## chris kennedy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm bringing a 20,000ft² IT building out of the ground, new construction. Inter-system bonding termination required at service?


----------



## ICE (Jul 21, 2013)

Until the structure gets a CofO, it's building materials.  It becomes an existing building the instant a CofO is signed.  So if you can get a CofO without a service, the exception would say no.  But it is installed you say, then the argument can be made that the electrical materials don't become a service until the POCO energizes the equipment and that takes place on an existing building....so it is no again.

Just make sure that the cable guy is done and has a bonding conductor....without somebodies bonding conductor, you must provide for intersystem bonding.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, at the service or disconnecting means for new construction


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 21, 2013)

Agreed code requires it, just going to collect dust. Where do you think the providing utilities demarks for an IT facility will be located? Outside next to the service?

Just sayin.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 21, 2013)

For the $7.92 I paid for an Arlington terminal with cover compliant with 250.94 and they can put it wherever they please.

I agree it makes no sense in some cases but they are few and far between.  This, of course is important for SFRs.

I actually bought a case of them and handed them out to ECs rather than fail them and have to make another trip back due to the problems that would cause trying to collect a re-inspection fee.  It was cheaper to lose $8.

They only got 1.  If they failed for the same reason on job 2, I got a reinspection fee and they did not bitch because they were already given a break and free parts.  Just a way to keep the peace.


----------



## ICE (Jul 21, 2013)

I could sell all kinds of stuff right up to and including snow cones.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 21, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> For the $7.92 I paid for an Arlington terminal with cover compliant with 250.94 and they can put it wherever they please.


Thats the issue, cant be where you please.



> 250.94 Bonding for Other Systems. An intersystem bondingtermination for connecting intersystem bonding conductors
> 
> required for other systems shall be provided external
> 
> ...


----------



## jar546 (Jul 22, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Thats the issue, cant be where you please.


I know that.  They still have a choice though so wherever the code allows them.  In the case of a house.  Outside near the meter base or inside nearest the main disconnect.

I will tell you that some electricians actually think and do what is best and not what the code reads and we are OK with it.  Example.  The POCO meter was on the right side and the cable and phone was coming in on the left.  They actually ran a conductor through the basement to the other side right where the other systems were coming in.

The phone company still did not know what it was and drove a ground rod.


----------



## peach (Jul 22, 2013)

Is this the same thing as a "Kenny Clamp?".  What version of NEC?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 23, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> Is this the same thing as a "Kenny Clamp?".  What version of NEC?


No not a Kenny Klampp That is a device designed by an individual in one of you local jurisdiction in MD

 2002 was the inception of 250.94


----------



## peach (Jul 23, 2013)

I know the individual.. that's why I ask.. thanks; let me dig into it


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> Is this the same thing as a "Kenny Clamp?".  What version of NEC?


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 23, 2013)

"Service equipment" could also be the service disconnect enclosure. I would just spec that the other telcom utilities Dmark there.

The shorter the grounding path, the better it works for surge protection.

Usually in a IT center, there will be a big ground plate near the entrance that far exceeds 250.94.


----------

